# Posing trunks for a show



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

*what color*​
black 1135.48%navy blue 26.45%light blue 13.23%red 13.23%green 26.45%yellow 13.23%orange 13.23%purple 00.00%pink 929.03%metallic color39.68%


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

What is your fav color, also post why


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I was thinking being a bit adventures this time with metallic pink a bit like these


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Navy blue pal, takes the eyes away from your 'area' and matches well with the tan, keep the eyes focused on the body i think, just my 2 cents


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Navy blue pal, takes the eyes away from your 'area' and matches well with the tan, keep the eyes focused on the body i think, just my 2 cents


I mostly wear black , wore metallic turquoise once and a medium colored blue


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> I mostly wear black , wore metallic turquoise once and a medium colored blue


Saying that though, your out there to stand out, what about white haha!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Saying that though, your out there to stand out, what about white haha!!


the company I buy my trunks from does white ones lol , wouldnt like to have them on with some tan stains on the back lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

While we are on the subject - I was going to start a thread on this but couldnt be bothered reading the shame crap that covers other threads.

Have you thought of going against the grain? Do you have to wear trunks or skids as I call them? Cant you wear trunk small short things?

Also do you HAVE to bronze up? Has anyone ever shown up with a natural tan?

If I was competing I would have to be different (maybe for worse) but I would definitely turn up with a natural tan etc just to see how it was received.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Glassback said:


> While we are on the subject - I was going to start a thread on this but couldnt be bothered reading the shame crap that covers other threads.
> 
> Have you thought of going against the grain? Do you have to wear trunks or skids as I call them? Cant you wear trunk small short things?
> 
> ...


You would be laughed off the stage, assuming you were allowed on stage in the first place.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Black in the pre judge and blue in the evening I think.....


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> You would be laughed off the stage, assuming you were allowed on stage in the first place.


Tbh i think they all use the same brand of 'bronze' what ever it is for fairness etc its a certain consistancy too it, it does bring out the physique damn well


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Glassback said:


> While we are on the subject - I was going to start a thread on this but couldnt be bothered reading the shame crap that covers other threads.
> 
> Have you thought of going against the grain? Do you have to wear trunks or skids as I call them? Cant you wear trunk small short things?
> 
> ...


I was at a comp and a guy turned up with no tan and he was a really pale white he looked ill , people did laugh as well


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Tbh i think they all use the same brand of 'bronze' what ever it is for fairness etc its a certain consistancy too it, it does bring out the physique damn well


Well there are a few (3-4 main brands) but yes most will use a similar colour and technique. It makes a hell of a difference at bringing out the lines and contour of the muscle...look at James L's thread for the GP, there are some pics of him white, outside in natty lighting, then look at the ones of him on stage!


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Whatever colour you choose you have to remember that they will probably get tan on them and may also get splashed with oil or tan glaze. Some metalics and white go see through when oil gets on them.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Maturemuscle said:


> Whatever colour you choose you have to remember that they will probably get tan on them and may also get splashed with oil or tan glaze. Some metalics and white go see through when oil gets on them.


I like metallic trunks especially the ones I get cos they can be wiped if tan gets on them


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> You would be laughed off the stage, assuming you were allowed on stage in the first place.


I think a natural tan would look good... or atleast a very light fake tan - eitherway if I was competing I would have a go at being different - being laughed at wouldnt bother me one bit.

People once laughed at the idea of people having more than 1 phone in a street.....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

The dark tan is needed because the of the harsh lights Glassback, you go up there without the slap on and you'll look completely washed out. It basically helps keep the contrast up and the shadows where the shadows should be. Don't forget the oil either... 

I'll go for black ones, boring bugger that I am.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

defdaz said:


> The dark tan is needed because the of the harsh lights Glassback, you go up there without the slap on and you'll look completely washed out. It basically helps keep the contrast up and the shadows where the shadows should be. Don't forget the oil either...
> 
> I'll go for black ones, boring bugger that I am.


yer Ive seen people that look dark in normal light conditions look really white on stage cos they wasnt dark enough


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd go for pink with a matching man bag.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Anything that makes you stand out. You are there to attract attention.

Also, why don't competitors stick a half cucumber down their kegs to add a bit of length to the stage? Surely it's on the same level as other performance enhancers people have used.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

voted pink just for a laugh, then found its the 2nd most popular colour lol

on a more serious note, my mate used purple budgie smugglers with his last two comps, and with a mint tan theyre good.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I used metallic pink in my last show,


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Metallic Blue

Metallic Pink


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Metallic Blue
> 
> Metallic Pink


I take it you won that competition by a mile then? :lol:


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL. The 1st show yes!

The British finals....No! Looked right wally as I cramped up which total caught me off gaurd and my routin vanished from my head leaving me making it up in agony as I went along (my face said it all!)

Though the scoring placed me 8th which took the edge off of it but no prizes for 8th I'm afraid!

****ing cramp!!! Lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> LOL. The 1st show yes!
> 
> The British finals....No! Looked right wally as I cramped up which total caught me off gaurd and my routin vanished from my head leaving me making it up in agony as I went along (my face said it all!)
> 
> ...


Thought so, from that first pic it looks like your the only guy who knows what legs are!

Speaking of, your legs are huge.

Ahhh oldd crampy, do you have a video of that? I'de love to see it haha


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

navy blue,always looks good with the tan.

had the missus nickers on the night before as a bit of a laugh,was the only time i could fit in em..........................not that iv tried before lol:lol:


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

No video and I DON'T want to watch. Makes me angry with myself just thinking about it.

IMHO the winner of The British had bugger all legs but a huge upper (and hight as did all the placed)

I'm no judge but 5th place (Neil Anderson) should have place over 1st but again, I'm new to the game. 6th place wasn't a 1st timer as he had competed before so who ever got 7th was robed if 6th! Lmao.

Any how, prep for 2012 is under way and going to smash myself to the limits for the Mr's.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha shame, I thought it would have been funny.

You running a log or anything?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Gotta love black gloss ones!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Was thinking about running a log but I think it would be pretty boring as I don't do anything different from most other guys. Have only a few things that need addressing which are Calves, Hams, Lats & rear Delts

Introduce some IGF-1, train harder, sleep more, more KFCs and with a little luck I hope to gain a little more. Oh, and watch more Lee Preist DVD's!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Gotta love black gloss ones!


They sound like they are just painted on! Gloss or Flat Matt sir? Lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Was thinking about running a log but I think it would be pretty boring as I don't do anything different from most other guys. Have only a few things that need addressing which are Calves, Hams, Lats & rear Delts
> 
> Introduce some IGF-1, train harder, sleep more, more KFCs and with a little luck I hope to gain a little more. Oh, and watch more Lee Preist DVD's!


haha well I think people would be interested in seeing what gear you run and how you bring up lagging bodyparts and how you train. What you eat and so on.

A logs good when you can get people to be honest about what theyre running and how they train and what they eat.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, will do one up when I get a minute and it will be honest.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Yeah, will do one up when I get a minute and it will be honest.


Thats good to hear.

Have to say we are lacking in actual honest logs from people who compete on here. Lets face it, we all aspire to do what you do, so its good to read what you guys actually do, if ya get me.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, will put down what I do but don't forget I'm pretty new to the game. It's pretty much the same for me, always searching for the info to reach that next level but always seems to boil down to - genetics, food, training, sleep, gear ect.

The secret seems to be there is no secret! Lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Well, will put down what I do but don't forget I'm pretty new to the game. It's pretty much the same for me, always searching for the info to reach that next level but always seems to boil down to - genetics, food, training, sleep, gear ect.
> 
> The secret seems to be there is no secret! Lol


haha yeah thats the unfortunate truth I think!

I just keep hiting more gear!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL..... Does it work?!

Looking for a good cycle soon!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> LOL..... Does it work?!
> 
> Looking for a good cycle soon!


tbh it does seem to work, I'm thinking of hitting like 3 grams next cycle, so we will see


----------



## JayTee (Jun 13, 2008)

Pink is the favourite colour of juniors:


----------



## paulbounces (Feb 24, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> I was thinking being a bit adventures this time with metallic pink a bit like these


I think you should always go different. Wet look black compliments most bodies, but the ones who stand out for me are ones who dare to be different. Metallic colours are quite frankly cool and add to the look. Just my two pennies worth!


----------



## JayTee (Jun 13, 2008)

When I asked a psychologist: "What's the best colour fabric on stage?", he told me:

"Neon colours: Pink, Yellow, and Orange Red, or Metallic".


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

gayest thread on ukm


----------

